# Soo I deleted the HP app catalog by mistake.



## ogim (Aug 22, 2011)

Any idea how I can get it back?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

You'd probably have to wipe and start over I'd assume... Not sure another way you can get it back...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I am no expert or anything but ran across this...may help you out. its the Web OS doctor.
https://ps.palmws.com/palmcsext/console/pages/LoginPage.iface
i guess you have to sign into get it though. sounds like a system recovery program or something. helps with messed up devices from what i have read. but like i said, i am no expert (havent even gotten my TP yet)


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, just download and run WebOS Doctor. here is a link for everything you will need to get started using your new Tablet and WebOS. http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html


----------



## RaggaJack (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 16gb that I am giving to my sister but I already have all my information, email., etc. Will WebOS Doctore clean all that off and set it to factory settings?


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I have only been using WebOS for a few days, but yes--running the doctor should restore to factory. Just make sure she creates a new account.


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes either run the doctor or manually delete any personal data you have stored on the device.


----------

